# Altima gone crazy!



## CaliforniaLove (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello all,

First off I am new to this forum, and this is my first post. I am having some trouble with my 2012 Altima. There was an issue almost a year ago where someone drove my car with the parking brake on for about 40+ miles and the dealership had to fix it. Now, my warranty has run out and the brake light comes on, sometimes along with ABS and recently the slip light and the airbag light come on. Could this just be an electrical issue? Also, could the brake light coming on possibly have to do with the brakes again? When the issue happened the parking brake wouldn't work at all but now it's working completely fine. I would appreciate all of your input. 

Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Airbag could be a separate issue; I would have it checked for trouble codes. A generic OBDII code reader will not be able to access these codes; you'll need a capapble scan tool to read them. The brake light and other codes could just be due to low brake fluid in the reservoir, so top off the brake fluid first and see if that cures it. If not, have the ABS codes checked, as well.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> Airbag could be a separate issue; I would have it checked for trouble codes. A generic OBDII code reader will not be able to access these codes; you'll need a capapble scan tool to read them. The brake light and other codes could just be due to low brake fluid in the reservoir, so top off the brake fluid first and see if that cures it. If not, have the ABS codes checked, as well.


There is a warranty extension for the brake master cylinders for leaking into the booster. See if it has been done yet, if not Nissan will do it for free. when the fluid gets low the slip and brake light will come


----------

